# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Toilet Suites

## JB1

Hello, 
Has anyone used the Monda Rococco Back To Wall Toilet Suite from Bunnings?   Monda Rococco Back To Wall Toilet Suite - Bunnings Warehouse 
It wasn't in stock, so I couldn't see it in store. 
It looks good and is well priced, but unsure about the quality of the flush, or long term quality.  
I will be using it, so not for a rental property. 
Or should I pay an extra $200 for a  Caroma Opal Toilet Suite? Caroma Opal Toilet Suite - Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## Cecile

Our new toilet came from Bunnings, and it looks very similar to that one, although branded Marbletrend (was on the packing when it arrived.) 
We are very disappointed in it, especially as it does not flush the waste away satisfactorily, and we often use two or three flushes to do the job.  No point in a mini-flush loo if you're using three times the water requirement by flushing multiple times.   
We also find it a very uncomfortable to sit on, and actually prefer the 30+-year-old loo on the back porch.   
I would strongly suggest you visit plumbing showrooms and actually sit on the display loos, check for comfort, correct height, width etc.  I will never again buy a toilet without "road-testing" it first.  And, to be honest, the pricing between the big green shed and a plumbing specialist wasn't all that different. 
Good luck with your choice.

----------


## JB1

Thanks for your opinion Cecile, 
That's what I'm concerned about.. they may look good and similar to a branded toilets, but unfortunately, you can't really test them in the store. 
And when I say test them, I don't mean just sitting on them.  
I think it may be worthwhile to pay extra for the Caroma, but was wondering if the Mondo toilet was good. 
I've installed a Monda ceramic 1/4 turn wall top taps and the quality of it is excellent at a good price, I was hoping the Mondo toilet could be the same- they certainly give a good warranty.  
It's odd how the Caroma doesn't have soft closing seats like the cheaper units I've seen for <$250,  and only a 1 year warranty. 
I need 3 toilets, so the Caroma will be $600 more (in total).   
PS- is yours a P or S trap? I've never seen a P trap toilet with a good flush.

----------


## Cecile

> PS- is yours a P or S trap? I've never seen a P trap toilet with a good flush.

  It goes out through the floor, so we are assuming an S-trap.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Go the Caroma suite.  It can be repaired with off the shelf parts.  You may find that a plumbing supplies shop is cheaper than Bunnings for the Caroma brand.

----------


## JB1

> It goes out through the floor, so we are assuming an S-trap.

  I have 2 Konna toilets, looks good, soft close seats $220 or so each. 
The same toilet in the S trap configuration works well, the P trap, not so well. 
I haven't really used it long enough to find the long term reliability of it.    

> Go the Caroma suite.  It can be repaired with off the shelf parts.  You may find that a plumbing supplies shop is cheaper than Bunnings for the Caroma brand.

  I think you may be right in selecting Caroma. 
Can you suggest a plumbing supplies shop? I went to Reece & a couple of others, Bunnings was still cheaper (for the one I'm looking at)

----------


## plum

Try Gottliebs plumbing and building supplies in East Malvern, they are generally cheaper than the 'name' plumbing supplies.

----------


## JB1

Thanks Plum.. 
I've driven past it 1000 times, but always assumed they were like Reece and Tradelink for Plumbers only, and not retail.

----------


## sundancewfs

If you are after a great flushing toilet that is very comfortable for someone with a wider rear end.  - Toilet Suites - Aspire Matisse Round Back to Wall Toilet Suite 
Price was quite reasonable. We have had ours for 3 years now and had no problems with it. It flushes with a spiraling action. 
We also have a Caroma Metro 2 and the Aspire is much more comfortable.
There is also a squarer version, but I haven't used one of them.

----------


## sundancewfs

> but always assumed they were like Reece and Tradelink for Plumbers only, and not retail.

  They are all willing to sell retail too. You can buy whatever you like from them. They may not give you trade price but its worth haggling for a bit off for cash  :Wink 1:

----------


## plum

Reece plumbing no longer give trade discount if you don't have an account, that is on plumbing pipe, fittings etc. And their prices are exhorbitant, tis why I highly recommend Gottliebs, where everyone gets the same price, no discounts to anyone, even account holders.  *EDITED POST*

----------


## sundancewfs

It does pay to shop around..... Prices can vary from store to store, even among the same company stores. I have been quoted much cheaper prices from one branch than another, from a national plumbing supplier. I think it comes down to what sort of rapport you can strike up with the staff.

----------


## JB1

I guess I'll find out what discount I can get when I buy it. 
I have to check I can physically fit the unit once the frames are up. 
What price did you pay for the Aspire Matisse Round Back to Wall Toilet Suite Sundance? 
It does look like a nice design, and good to know its functional too.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## sundancewfs

> What price did you pay for the Aspire Matisse Round Back to Wall Toilet Suite Sundance?

  We bought it a couple of years ago.... I couldn't find the original receipt, but I think it was ~$650.00 or so. This might seem high, but a toilet is something that you don't change that often..... and there is nothing so annoying as one that has to be flushed multiple times to clear, one that the seat falls down on, one that is small and uncomfortable..... etc etc etc...

----------


## JB1

Thanks Sundance, 
Unfortunately the budget won't extend to $650 a toilet as I got to draw the line somewhere (the house may also be rented out one day).    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## JB1

I may look at similar Konna ones I have at the moment. 
They look good and work well and is comfortable plus have soft closing and solid seats. 
Mine aren't full back to wall but will see if Konna have a full back to wall version.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## andym

> - Toilet Suites - Aspire Matisse Round Back to Wall Toilet Suite

  Great toilet but our seat cracked just after the 1 year warranty was up  :Annoyed:  scared the crap out of me when happened and pinched my behind when i tried to stand up!!
Does anyone know how to remove the stupid things? The hinges  are different from the replacement I was given. I've removed the allen key grub in the front but I cant see what to do next...

----------

